# Refilling



## Bellarmine408 (Jan 23, 2009)

Just wondering to get a general idea, how often do you guys refill your meth/water injection tanks?


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Refilling (Bellarmine408)*

once every 2-3 weeks


----------

